# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  ثلاثين دعاء ... لثلاثين يوم في رمضان

## حسن يعقوب

*دعاء اليوم الأول

اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي فيهِ صِيامَ الصّائِمينَ وَ قِيامي فيِهِ قِيامَ  القائِمينَ ، وَ نَبِّهْني فيهِ عَن نَوْمَةِالغافِلينَ ، وَهَبْ لي جُرمي  فيهِ يا اِلهَ العالمينَ ، وَاعْفُ عَنّي يا عافِياًعَنِ المُجرِمينَ . 


دعاء اليوم الثاني

اَللّهُمَّ قَرِّبْني فيهِ اِلى مَرضاتِكَ ، وَجَنِّبْني فيهِ مِن سَخَطِكَ  وَنَقِماتِكَ ، وَ وَفِّقني فيهِ لِقِرائَةِ اياتِِكَ ، بِرَحمَتِكَ يا  أرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ . 


دعاءاليوم الثالث

اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقني فيهِ الذِّهنَ وَالتَّنْبيهِ ، وَباعِدْني فيهِ مِنَ  السَّفاهَةِ وَالتَّمْويهِ ، وَ اجْعَل لي نَصيباً مِن كُلِّ خَيْرٍ  تُنْزِلُ فيهِ ، بِجودِكَ يا اَجوَدَ الأجْوَدينَ . 


دعاء اليوم الرابع
اَللّهُمَّ قَوِّني فيهِ عَلى اِقامَةِ اَمرِكَ ، وَ اَذِقني فيهِ حَلاوَةِ  ذِكْرِكَ ، وَ اَوْزِعْني فيهِ لِأداءِ شُكْرِكَ بِكَرَمِكَ ، وَاحْفَظْني  فيهِ بِحِفظِكَ و َسَتْرِكَ يا اَبصَرَ النّاظِرينَ . 


دعاءاليوم الخامس
اَللّهُمَّ اجعَلني فيهِ مِنَ المُستَغْفِرينَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيهِ مِن  عِبادِكَ الصّالحينَ القانِتينَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيهِ مِن اَوْليائِكَ  المُقَرَّبينَ ، بِرَأفَتِكَ يا اَرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ . 


دعاء اليوم السادس

اَللّهُمَّ لا تَخْذُلني فيهِ لِتَعَرُّضِ مَعصِيَتِكَ ، وَلاتَضرِبني  بِسِياطِ نَقِمَتِكَ ، وَ زَحْزِحني فيهِ مِن موُجِبات سَخَطِكَ بِمَنِّكَ  وَ اَياديكَ يا مُنتَهى رَغْبَةِ الرّاغِبينَ . 


دعاء اليوم السابع

اَللّهُمَّ اَعِنّي فيهِ عَلى صِيامِهِ وَ قِيامِهِ ، وَ جَنِّبني فيهِ مِن  هَفَواتِهِ وَاثامِهِ ، وَ ارْزُقني فيهِ ذِكْرَكَ بِدَوامِهِ  ،بِتَوْفيقِكَ يا هادِيَ المُضِّلينَ . 


دعاء اليوم الثامن

اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقْني فيهِ رَحمَةَ الأَيْتامِ وَ اِطعامَ الطَّعامِ  وَاِفْشاءَ وَصُحْبَةَ الكِرامِ بِطَوْلِكَ يا مَلْجَاَ الأمِلينَ . 


دعاء اليوم التاسع

اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَل لي فيهِ نَصيباً مِن رَحمَتِكَ الواسِعَةِ ، وَ اهْدِني  فيهِ لِبَراهينِكَ السّاطِعَةِ ، وَ خُذْ بِناصِيَتي إلى مَرْضاتِكَ  الجامِعَةِ بِمَحَبَّتِكَ يا اَمَلَ المُشتاقينَ . 


دعاء اليوم العاشر

اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلني فيهِ مِنَ المُتَوَكِلينَ عَلَيْكَ ، وَ اجْعَلني فيهِ  مِنَ الفائِزينَ لَدَيْكَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيه مِنَ المُقَرَّبينَ اِليكَ  بِاِحْسانِكَ يا غايَةَ الطّالبينَ . 


دعاء اليوم الحادي عشر
اَللّهُمَّ حَبِّبْ اِلَيَّ فيهِ الْإحسانَ ، وَ كَرِّهْ فيهِ الْفُسُوقَ  وَ العِصيانَ وَ حَرِّمْ عَلَيَّ فيهِ السَخَطَ وَ النّيرانَ بعَوْنِكَ  ياغياثَ المُستَغيثينَ . 


دعاء اليوم الثاني عشر
اَللّهُمَّ زَيِّنِّي فيهِ بالسِّترِ وَ الْعَفافِ ، وَاسْتُرني فيهِ  بِلِِِباسِ الْقُنُوعِ و َالكَفافِ ، وَ احْمِلني فيهِ عَلَىالْعَدْلِ وَ  الْإنصافِ ، وَ آمنِّي فيهِ مِنْ كُلِّ ما اَخافُ بِعِصْمَتِكَ ياعصمَةَ  الْخائفينَ . 


دعاء اليوم الثالث عشر

اَللّهُمَّ طَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ الدَّنسِ وَ الْأقْذارِ ، وَ صَبِّرْني  فيهِ عَلى كائِناتِ الْأَقدارِ ، وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِلتُّقى وَ صُحْبَةِ  الْأبرارِ بِعَوْنِكَ ياقُرَّةَ عَيْن الْمَساكينِ . 


دعاء اليوم الرابع عشر
اَللّهُمَّ لاتُؤاخِذْني فيهِ بالْعَثَراتِ ، وَ اَقِلْني فيهِ مِنَ  الْخَطايا وَ الْهَفَواتِ ، وَ لا تَجْعَلْني فيهِ غَرَضاً لِلْبَلايا وَ  الأفاتِ بِعزَّتِكَ ياعِزَّ المُسْلمينَ . 


دعاء اليوم الخامس عشر

اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقْني فيهِ طاعةَ الخاشعينَ ، وَ اشْرَحْ فيهِ صَدري بِانابَةِ المُخْبِتينَ ، بِأمانِكَ ياأمانَ الخائفينَ . 


دعاء اليوم السادس عشر

اَللّهُمَّ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِمُوافَقَةِ الْأبرارِ ، وَجَنِّبْني فيهِ  مُرافَقَةِ الأشرارِ ، وَآوني فيهِ برَحمَتِكَ إلى دارِ  القَرارِبإلهيَّتِكَ يا إله العالمينَ . 


دعاء اليوم السابع عشر

اَللّهُمَّ اهدِني فيهِ لِصالِحِ الأعْمالِ ، وَ اقضِ لي فيهِ الحوائِجَ  وَالآمالِ يا مَنْ لا يَحتاجُ إلى التَّفسيرِ وَ السُّؤالِ ، يا عالِماً  بِما في صُدُورِ العالمينَ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آله الطّاهرينَ . 


دعاءاليوم الثامن عشر

اَللّهُمَّ نَبِّهني فيهِ لِبَرَكاتِ أسحارِهِ ، وَنوِّرْ قَلْبي بِضِياءِ  أنوارِهِ ، وَ خُذْ بِكُلِّ أعْضائِي إلى اتِّباعِ آثارِهِ بِنُورِكَ يا  مُنَوِّرَ قُلُوبِ العارفينَ . 


دعاء اليوم التاسع عشر

أللّهُمَّ وَفِّر فيهِ حَظّي مِن بَرَكاتِهِ ، وَ سَهِّلْ سَبيلي  إلىخيْراتِهِ ، وَ لا تَحْرِمْني قَبُولَ حَسَناتِهِ يا هادِياً إلى  الحَقِّ المُبينِ . 


دعاء اليوم العشرين

أللّهُمَّ افْتَحْ لي فيهِ أبوابَ الجِنان ، وَ أغلِقْ عَنَّي فيهِ أبوابَ  النِّيرانِ ، وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِتِلاوَةِالقُرانِ يامُنْزِلَ السَّكينَةِ  في قُلُوبِ المؤمنين . 


دعاء اليوم الحادي والعشرين

أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ لي فيهِ إلى مَرضاتكَ دَليلاً ، و لاتَجعَلْ  لِلشَّيْطانِ فيهِ عَلَيَّ سَبيلاً ، وَ اجْعَلِ الجَنَّةَ لي مَنْزِلاً  وَمَقيلاً ، يا قاضِيَ حَوائج الطالبينَ . 


دعاء اليوم الثاني و العشرين

أللّهُمَّ افْتَحْ لي فيهِ أبوابَ فَضْلِكَ ، وَ أنزِل عَلَيَّ فيهِ  بَرَكاتِكَ ، وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِمُوجِباتِ مَرضاتِكَ ، وَ أسْكِنِّي فيهِ  بُحْبُوحاتِ جَنّاتَكَ ، يا مَجيبَ دَعوَةِ المُضْطَرِّينَ . 


دعاءاليوم الثالث و العشرين

أللّهُمَّ اغْسِلني فيهِ مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ ، وَطَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ  العُيُوبِ ، وَ امْتَحِنْ قَلبي فيهِ بِتَقْوى القُلُوبِ ،يامُقيلَ  عَثَراتِ المُذنبين . 


دعاء اليوم الرابع و العشرين

أللّهُمَّ إنِّي أسألُكَ فيهِ مايُرضيكَ ، وَ أعُوذُ بِكَ مِمّا يُؤذيكَ  ،وَ أسألُكَ التَّوفيقَ فيهِ لِأَنْ اُطيعَكَ وَلا أعْصِيَكَ ، يا جواد  السّائلينَ . 


دعاء اليوم الخامس و العشرين

أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلني فيهِ مُحِبّاً لِأوْليائكَ ، وَ مُعادِياً لِأعْدائِكَ ،  مُسْتَنّاً بِسُنَّةِ خاتمِ أنبيائكَ ،يا عاصمَ قٌلٌوب النَّبيّينَ . 


دعاء اليوم السادس و العشرين

أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ سَعْيي فيهِ مَشكوراً ، وَ ذَنبي فيهِ مَغفُوراً ،  وَعَمَلي فيهِ مَقبُولاً ، وَ عَيْببي فيهِ مَستوراً يا أسمَعَ السّامعينَ .  


دعاء اليوم السابع و العشرين

أللّهُمَّ ارْزُقني فيهِ فَضْلَ لَيلَةِ القَدرِ ، وَ صَيِّرْ اُمُوري فيهِ  مِنَ العُسرِ إلى اليُسرِ ، وَ اقبَلْ مَعاذيري وَ حُطَّ عَنِّي الذَّنب  وَ الوِزْرَ ، يا رَؤُفاً بِعِبادِهِ الصّالحينَ . 


دعاء اليوم الثامن و العشرين

أللّهُمَّ وَفِّرْ حَظِّي فيهِ مِنَ النَّوافِلِ ، وَ أكْرِمني فيهِ  بِإحضارِ المَسائِلِ ، وَ قَرِّبْ فيهِ وَسيلَتي إليكَ مِنْ بَيْنِ  الوَسائِلِ ، يا مَن لا يَشْغَلُهُ إلحاحُ المُلِحِّينَ . 


دعاء اليوم التاسع و العشرين

أللّهُمَّ غَشِّني فيهِ بالرَّحْمَةِ ، وَ ارْزُقني فيهِ التَّوفيقَ وَ  العِصْمَةَ ، وَ طَهِّر قَلبي مِن غياهِبِ التُّهمَةِ ، يارَحيماً  بِعبادِهِ المُؤمنينَ . 


دعاء اليوم الثلاثين

أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي فيهِ بالشُّكرِ وَ القَبولِ عَلى ماتَرضاهُ وَ  يَرضاهُ الرَّسولُ مُحكَمَةً فُرُوعُهُ بِالأُصُولِ ، بِحَقِّ  سَيِّدِنامُحَمَّدٍ وَآلهِ الطّاهِرينَ ، وَ الحَمدُ للهِ رَبِّ العالمين
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*جزاك الله خيرا عنا وعن كل المسلمين
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

جزاك الله خيرا عنا وعن كل المسلمين



مشكور يا حبيب تقبل الله منا ومنك
                        	*

----------


## محمد عماد

*بارك الله فيك تقبل الله صيامك وقيامك
                        	*

----------

